# "Friends" in HD on Nick at Nite?



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

I'm watching an episode from 1995 right now and it looks pretty damn good. I would say High Def. quality for sure. Definetly better than TBS's stretch-o-vision. This is 16:9 but doesn't appear stretched at all. I thought "Friends" was shot on video. How does it look this good???


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Seems it was actually shot on 35mm, same with Seinfeld. A mod should probably move this to TV Talk.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Tbs showing Seinfeld looks like good resolution but cropped in.


----------



## Bonneville44 (Aug 25, 2011)

looks great to me! glad to see they are using the new HD transfer from the original film that goes to syndication in 2013!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's possible Nickelodeon goes to the 35mm source but TBS doesn't.


----------



## Bonneville44 (Aug 25, 2011)

i think it is a new angle for shows that have the source to be able to sell in syndication. I expect to see more into the future of those that are possible.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

it was remastered and cropped in HD


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I wish they could do the same remastering for the old _Mary Tyler Moore _show they did for _Hogan_, _Seinfeld _and _Friends_. I'm not sure what OAR the _MTM's _were filmed in, however.


----------

